# next stop:



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

* Beethoven's 4th Piano Concert in G opus 58 (1805-6) Published 1808 - *

Royal Albert Hall 2001 (The Proms) - Orchestre de Paris - Conductor Christoph Eschenbach - Piano Soloist Hélène Grimaud. 
1st mvt. Allegro moderato..........00:00 
2nd mvt. Andante con moto (E minor).Starts at 19:00 
3rd mvt. Rondo (Vivace).....................Starts at 26:14

Lovely presentation and a very good performance, but sound is not the best..


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Beethoven String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131*

* performed by Afiara Quartet (Live). Filmed live in The Jerome L. Greene Performance Space in New York for WQXR's Beethoven String Quartet Marathon on November 18, 2012.*

This quartet is very tender and athmospharic, and these young musicians brings it all out quite well.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Johann Sebastian Bach (1685 - 1750)

part 1
Preludium in C - BWV 545
Cantate Nimm von uns, Herr, du treuer Gott - BWV 101
Orgelkoraal Vater unser im Himmelreich - BWV 682
Motet Der Geist hilft unser Schwachheit auf - BWV 226
Orgelkoraal Vater unser im Himmelreich - BWV 737
Fuga in C - BWV 545*

Uitvoerenden: 
Musica Amphion &
Gesualdo Consort Amsterdam

Wolfgang Zerer, orgel
Pieter-Jan Belder en Harry van der Kamp, muzikale leiding

Datum: vrijdag 13 september 2013, 19:30
Plaats: Zöblitz, Duitsland
Locatie: Stadtkirche

Beautiful sacral concerto. Beautiful settings, and fine performance. But I like Bach even better when you have kind of less stiff seriousity..


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Johann Sebastian Bach (1685 - 1750)

part 2
Preludium in d - BWV 539
Cantate Herr, deine Augen sehen nach dem Glauben - BWV 102
Fuga in d - BWV 539*

Uitvoerenden: 
Musica Amphion &
Gesualdo Consort Amsterdam

Wolfgang Zerer, orgel
Pieter-Jan Belder en Harry van der Kamp, muzikale leiding

Datum: vrijdag 13 september 2013, 19:30
Plaats: Zöblitz, Duitsland
Locatie: Stadtkirche


----------

